# مبروك للمركز بحوت النفط الليبي



## aalgezewi (7 يونيو 2006)

الف مبروك للمعهد النفط الليبي (مركز بحوت النفط سابقا) علي حصولة للموصفة العالمية iso 17025 وهم اول من تحصل علية في ليبيا ومزيد من التقدم
:15:


----------



## رجب عبدالله حكومة (11 يونيو 2006)

شكرا اخي على هذه المعلومة وليس غريبا على مؤسسة علمية بحثية في ليبيا التألق والتطور من أجل المنافسة عالميا


----------



## المنتصرى (11 أكتوبر 2006)

thanks libya is developing and getting started to up to date technology.


----------

